# Eggnog



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

4 c. whole milk
12 large eggs
1 ½ c. sugar
2 ½ c. heavy cream
1 c. Bourbon
2 t. vanilla extract
Fresh grated nutmeg, garnish

Put sugar and eggs in a large bowl and whisk until frothy.

Heat milk until it starts to boil, slowly pour the hot milk into the egg and sugar mixture while whisking. Pour into the saucepan and slowly heat to 175-180F, stirring constantly.

Pour this mixture into a large bowl through a fine sieve, add cream and cool before covering and chilling.

Best made a day or two in advance, add bourbon before serving.

© A. J. Di Liberti


----------

